
Google patents generation of output sequence from input using Neural Net - arathore
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/10402719.html
======
zheaky
Claim 1:

A method comprising: obtaining an input array; using an encoder recurrent
neural network to generate a hidden state for each input; and generating
output by: generating an attention vector for the position in the output
order; using the attention vector to generate a sorting weight; using the
sorting weight to get, a pointer to a particular position in the input order;

So basically, sort an array by neural network. How is this novel?

